# electric/german blue ram



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I got these cool little guys recently in the buy and sell forum here and just thought that since they have settled in and coloured up a bit I should share a pic. 
female








male


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

They look amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They look great!


----------

